# Husband does some fishy things..



## OfficeGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

My hasband and I have been married for almost two years and we have a six month old baby. Before the baby came, he started acting really weird, and as time goes by, things just get weirder and weirder.

Here are some examples:
He used to go to the club every single weekend with his cousin. All he hung out with was girls. He would take my car and drive them around to different clubs. One night he even fell asleep at one of their houses and didn't come home until 8 or 9 the next morning.

Yesterday he left around 2 pm saying he was going to look for something at the store and didn't get home until after 7.

He NEVER answers my calls when he leaves, no matter where he says he's going.

He won't go anywhere with me. We've only been on 3 dates since we've been together.

He's CONSTANTLY on facebook. It's almost all he does when he's home. He'll even stay on facebook until early the next morning and not come to bed for hours.

What does this mean? What do I do??


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

OfficeGirl said:


> My hasband and I have been married for almost two years and we have a six month old baby. Before the baby came, he started acting really weird, and as time goes by, things just get weirder and weirder.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> He used to go to the club every single weekend with his cousin. All he hung out with was girls. He would take my car and drive them around to different clubs. One night he even fell asleep at one of their houses and didn't come home until 8 or 9 the next morning.
> ...


Do you work? Do you have just the one child? Is there somewhere else you can live?

He is doing this because you are allowing him to do this. If it were me I would go live somewhere else and file for child support. He has no respect for you at all and hanging out with other women when he doesnt even treat his wife right is repulsive! You need to put your foot down and demand to be treated better!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

And you're assuming he's not having an affair because???

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long did you date before you married him?

Your husband is cheating on you. He has been for a long time.

I agree that it's time you leave him and file for divorce.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

OfficeGirl said:


> He used to go to the club every single weekend with his cousin. All he hung out with was girls. He would take my car and drive them around to different clubs. One night he even fell asleep at one of their houses and didn't come home until 8 or 9 the next morning.
> 
> 
> What does this mean? What do I do??


He "used to" or still does pick up girls at meat markets every weekend? I lost that in your post. Other than that, he only goes out during the day for 5 hours and not tell you where he's been. Lives on Facebook instead of dating you (and of course you know his friends list and know every one of those girls he has listed as friends, right?).

So as long as he's not hooking up "EVERY WEEKEND" any more, and he's stopped sleeping with girls he picks up, you should be OK.

No problems. You dodged a bullet.

Oh, and just for appearances, I wouldn't let him use your car for his dates. It looks bad.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd suspect that something eveil is afoot.

Start looking for evidence of an affair


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Toffer said:


> Start looking for evidence of an affair


Affair? He can get strange any weekend he wants. Why risk that with something that could mess it up? There is no affair. Don't worry about that. 

How well do you know the wingman? Check HIS Facebook profile. Look at his page. I'll bet he posts some good remarks about what they do at their little get-togethers at the clubs.


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

MrK is correct. He is a serial one night stander. 

Gross

Why are you allowing this?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheating.


----------



## OfficeGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

The only reason he stopped going to the club is because he was "tired of hearing me b**** about it." His facebook friends list s hidden, so no, I can't see his friends. And he has like three different facebook profiles, only one of which I'm friends with.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, he has done everything except tattoo the word "CHEATER" on his forehead! Time to pull your head out of the sand!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Read what you've written and pretend it was written by someone else, and then tell us what you think.

You know. You just don't want to admit it to yourself.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you want solid evidence of what he's doing, put a keylogger on the computer he uses.

Does he share a computer with you? Does it have it password protected?


----------



## OfficeGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, we share a computer. How do I do that?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> Wow, he has done everything except tattoo the word "CHEATER" on his forehead! Time to pull your head out of the sand!


Sorry OG but he's up to something.

Sorry you're in this spot!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

OfficeGirl said:


> Yes, we share a computer. How do I do that?


How computer savy is he? Is he just a normal computer?


----------



## MysteryMan1 (Nov 4, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Is he just a normal computer?


Ha.

I don't even think the key logger is necessary, seems pretty obvious dude is getting some tang on the side.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

OfficeGirl said:


> Yes, we share a computer. How do I do that?


I just sent you a PM.

There are some keyloggers available... do a google search. Some people here can give you some suggestions. There are threads here on the topic as well.


You have to download the keylogger software and install it on the computer.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MysteryMan1 said:


> Ha.
> 
> I don't even think the key logger is necessary, seems pretty obvious dude is getting some tang on the side.


I agree that it's pretty obvious. But some people was to be 100% sure, have solid evidence BEFORE they make a final decision to divorce or whatever else they choose to do.

Plus most WS will deny deny deny until the hard evidence is under their nose. .. and even then they deny. But at least the BS has solid proof and knows the truth.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

OfficeGirl said:


> The only reason he stopped going to the club is because he was "tired of hearing me b**** about it." His facebook friends list s hidden, so no, I can't see his friends. And he has like three different facebook profiles, only one of which I'm friends with.


Seriously? 

Is his alias Cheater McNasty-Pants? It should be. If nothing else tells you that he is untrustworthy slime, this should. 

Since you're still in shock and denial about what's happening, I'd suggest you put a VAR in your car and a Keylogger on the PC. Check in the phone bill, too. Once you see for yourself what he us up to, kicking him to the curb will be easy to do.

If for some reason you want to stay with this loser -- and you should know that you seem like a decent lady ego deserves better, then do NOT take him back without actual proof of remorse and change. I'm sorry, but you're unlikely to get it. I think he's just using you for stability while he lives a disgusting player lifestyle. 

Please get checked for STDs and don't have sex with him. 

He's not being a keeper if a husband. You know that, right?


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

OfficeGirl said:


> My hasband and I have been married for almost two years and we have a six month old baby. Before the baby came, he started acting really weird, and as time goes by, things just get weirder and weirder.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> He used to go to the club every single weekend with his cousin. All he hung out with was girls. He would take my car and drive them around to different clubs. One night he even fell asleep at one of their houses and didn't come home until 8 or 9 the next morning.
> ...


It means he's not committed to you and is living as a Single man on the weekends.

He "fell asleep" at some strange woman's house he met at the club.....I was born at night, but not last night.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

OfficeGirl said:


> My hasband and I have been married for almost two years and we have a six month old baby. Before the baby came, he started acting really weird, and as time goes by, things just get weirder and weirder.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> He used to go to the club every single weekend with his cousin. All he hung out with was girls. He would take my car and drive them around to different clubs. One night he even fell asleep at one of their houses and didn't come home until 8 or 9 the next morning.
> ...


 This is baaad. I see many red flags!


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Fishy? That's putting it mildly! Is there anything redeeming about this guy? You must have very low self esteem to hang onto a cheating, lying, sneaking, irresponsible, disrespectful, uncaring guy like this. You deserve better than this. Everyone does including you. You can install all these devices for proof, but even if he wasn't a cheating sneak, he's still not worth keeping.


----------



## janiliya (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

I agree these things are very fishy but an affair is not the only plausible explanantion. You have a 6 month old kid which is a major change in anyones life. How is your husband dealing with it? Does he feel disconnected with you or the kid? Does he feel overwhelmed with the responsibility and feel he mite not be able to cope?
I think having undergone a major life change, he is having issues in adapting and has therefore taken to this kind of aloofness. He deserves the benefit of doubt. Speak to him.

Wishing good luck to you and your newborn 

Regards,
Janiliya
_________________
Read for Practical Ways to Happiness
-------------------------------
Black, White and Grey


----------



## cuphgorb7 (Jan 18, 2013)

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## DevastatedDad (Oct 2, 2012)

OfficeGirl said:


> My hasband and I have been married for almost two years and we have a six month old baby. Before the baby came, he started acting really weird, and as time goes by, things just get weirder and weirder.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> He used to go to the club every single weekend with his cousin. All he hung out with was girls. He would take my car and drive them around to different clubs. One night he even fell asleep at one of their houses and didn't come home until 8 or 9 the next morning.
> ...


*Do not have sex with this man. You are going to get a disease.*
He is hiding things from you and not even keeping it a secret that he is hiding them.

I will send you a link to a stealth program that does a screen capture every 30 seconds, logs every key, saves facebook, Yahoo messenger, skype, etc chats, google searches, emails.

Stores them in a hidden location or emails them to you. It is completely invisible on the computer.

Also, prepare to get your sh!t together. I bet when caught, he is going to bail on you.


----------

